# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  On-line node database

## dti

http://www.nodedb.com/Europe/GR/Athens

Μπορείτε να καταχωρήσετε με πολύ απλή διαδικασία τον κόμβο σας!!!

----------


## drf

> http://www.nodedb.com/Europe/GR/Athens
> 
> Μπορείτε να καταχωρήσετε με πολύ απλή διαδικασία τον κόμβο σας!!!


άψογο!! επιτέλους να ‘μαζευτούμε’ !  ::

----------


## dti

Ενας μήνας σχεδόν από την ανακοίνωση για τη δημιουργία της Node db στην Αθήνα κι έχουμε αποτυπωμένους ήδη 21 κόμβους, 1 σε πλήρη λειτουργία, 1 ακόμη σε μερική λειτουργία.

Δείτε τα nodes μας σε μεγάλο χάρτη:
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... imgsz=1000

και σε μικρότερο μέγεθος:
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/index.php?

Θεσσαλονίκη και Πάτρα έχουν επίσης αποτυπώσει 16 και 4 κόμβους αντίστοιχα!

----------


## dti

Δύο μήνες περίπου μετά την ένταξη του awmn στη node db και ήδη υπάρχουν 40 καταχωρίσεις με υποψήφια nodes σε όλη την Αττική.

Ο στόχος μας είναι 100 κόμβοι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου στην Αθήνα!!!

Enjoy...

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... imgsz=1000

----------


## dti

Δείτε και απολαύστε τη νέα μορφή του χάρτη της Αθήνας στη node db!

Αν συνεχίσουμε να καταχωρούμε με τέτοιους ρυθμούς nodes σύντομα θα είμαστε σαν χώρα πρώτη σε όλη την Ευρώπη 
(της Μ. Βρετανίας συμπεριλαμβανομένης)!

----------


## papashark

>100 μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου....

Καμιά φορά οι στόχοι ξεπερνιούνται από την πραγματικότητα.... Τους 100 τους βλέπω μέχρι τέλος του μήνα....

Άσε που καμιά φορά η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά και τις προσοδκίες μας, πόσους περιμένεις μέχρι το τέλος του έτους ? 200, 300, πόσσους ?

Εγώ θα πώ ότι περιμένω μεχρι το τέλος του χρόνου πάνω από 30 ενεργούς και 300 σε interest mode.....

Και αυτό βέβαια αν δεν σκάσει κανα καλό από αυτά που μας πλησιάζουν.....

----------


## dti

Μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα με τον evilbunny από το sydneywireless μπορούμε να έχουμε τις σελίδες της node db στα *ελληνικά* πλέον!
Μου έστειλε λοιπόν ένα αρχείο με όλα τα κείμενα που χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάθε σελίδα της node db καθώς επίσης και στα αυτοματοποιημένα e-mails που λαμβάνετε κάθε φορά που κάποιος καταχωρεί το node του και είναι σε ακτίνα 5 χλμ. από το δικό σας κόμβο.

Αναζητείται λοιπόν *ένας ή περισσότεροι*  που θα ήθελαν να αναλάβουν τη μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά. Προτιμώ όσοι εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζουν στοιχειώδη ορθογραφία (ή να διαθέτουν καλό ορθογράφο  ::  ) 

Εννοείται οτι το όνομα του επίσημου μεταφραστή του awmn θα μπεί σε κάποιο σημείο της σελίδας της node db.

Η όλη δουλειά δε θα σας πάρει πάνω από 2 ώρες...

Κατά τ' άλλα σήμερα αριθμούμε 130 nodes και 2 active interfaces!

----------


## jabarlee

Το αναλαμβάνω, αλλά μετά την Τρίτη. Πες μου αν είναι ok.

----------


## papashark

> Προτιμώ όσοι εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζουν στοιχειώδη ορθογραφία (ή να διαθέτουν καλό ορθογράφο  )


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου Δαμιανέ, που με απέκλεισες εξαρχείς από αυτή τη δουλειά !  ::

----------


## dti

> Το αναλαμβάνω, αλλά μετά την Τρίτη. Πες μου αν είναι ok.


O.K. θα σου στείλω το αρχείο αργότερα.

----------


## indyone

Μπορω να βοηθήσω και εγω αν το θέλετε  ::  στην μεταφραση του nodedb

----------


## dti

Τελικά από χθες είναι στα Ελληνικά η node db.
Ομως, παρόλο που είπα στους υπεύθυνους της nodedb.com να ρυθμίσουν σε iso8859-7 την κωδικοσελίδα (και μου απάντησαν οτι όντως το έκαναν), και ενώ έχω ως default γλώσσα τα el (ελληνικά) στον IE βλέπω αρχικά κινέζικα και πρέπει να ρυθμίζω κάθε φορά με το χέρι σε Greek ISO για να βλέπω σωστά Ελληνικά. Επιπλέον σε κάθε νέα σελίδα πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τί να τους πω να φτιάξουν;

----------


## tassos

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις/διορθώσεις:

1) Το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά υφίσταται ανεξαρτήτως browser. Δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί σωστά.

2) Ορθογραφία / αισθητική:

α) Στη λίστα κόμβων στην κεντρική σελίδα νομίζω ότι το "πλήρες AP" είναι σωστότερο από το "πλήρης AP". 

β) Στο τέλος της σελίδας γράφει "φιλοξεν*π*ία σελίδων..."

γ) Στην αρχή της σελίδας γράφει "...κόμβους ασύρματου δικτύου στηνAthens"

δ) Το ".... βάση δεδομένων *ανθρώπων* που λειτουργούν ή ενδιαφέρονται...." καλύτερα να γίνει "... βάση δεδομένων *ατόμων* που λειτουργούν ή ενδιαφέρονται...."

ε) Ίσως καλύτερη (ελεύθερη) μετάφραση της πρώτης παραγράφου θα ήταν "Ο χάρτης των κόμβων περιλαμβάνει άτομα που πιθανώς ενδιαφέρονται να κατασκευάσουν ή ήδη έχουν κατασκευάσει έναν κόμβο Ασύρματου Δικτύου. Αν δεν έχετε τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό αλλά ενδιαφέρεστε, σε κάθε περίπτωση καταχωρήστε τον κόμβο σας! Μπορεί αργότερα κάποιος να δει τον κόμβο σας και να έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σας. Τις συντεταγμένες σας μπορείτε να τις βρείτε με ακρίβεια από το http://www.maporama.com."

στ) Όταν κάνουμε κλικ σε κάποιον κόμβο μάλλον είναι πιο ωραίο να γράφει "Προβολή του Κόμβου #41: tassos" αντί για "Δες τον Κόμβο #41: tassos"

ζ) Το "Legend: Πλήρης λειτουργία AP, πλήρης, Δοκιμαστικός, Κατασκευάζεται, Συγκέντρωση υλικού, Επιλεγμένος κόμβος, Αναμονή για πλησίον, Πιθανά ενδιαφερόμενος, Δεν είναι κόμβος" καλύτερα να γίνει
"*Υπόμνημα:* *Λειτουργία AP*, *Π*λήρης, *Σε δοκιμές*, Κατασκευάζεται, Συγκέντρωση υλικού, Επιλεγμένος κόμβος, *Αναμονή για δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή*, Πιθανά ενδιαφερόμενος, Δεν είναι κόμβος"

ε) Ο τίτλος της σελίδας καλύτερα να γίνει "Βάση δεδομένων κόμβων Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών" αντί για "Wireless Community Project Βάση δεδομένων κόμβων" και να μπει κάπου εκεί και το λογότυπο.

3) Επίσης να ενημερώσω ότι για να φανούν οι χάρτες πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα cookies και να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με την "Απεικόνιση δικτυακής διασύνδεσης". Γιατί δεν υπάρχει τίποτα;  ::  
Τέλος τώρα που έχει παντού ελληνικά είναι λίγο πόντιο να γράφουμε "Ano Patissia" "Nea Chalkhdona" κλπ. Αλλάξτε τα ονόματα των περιοχών σας στα ελληνικά!

Αυτά!  ::  Είμαι λίγο υπερβολικός ε;  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Καθόλου υπερβολικός και μάλιστα πολύ σωστός σε όλες σχεδόν τις παρατηρήσεις σου. Πάντως, κάποια προβλήματα από αυτά που ανέφερες δεν είναι εύκολο να ξεπεραστούν καθώς η ίδια μετάφραση χρησιμοποιείται αυτόματα για όλες τις πόλεις της Ελλάδας που είναι ή θα γίνουν registered στη Node db. Επίσης καθώς κάποιοι όροι χρησιμοποιούνται και σε σελίδες στα αγγλικά, δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναγράφεται ο όρος Αθήνα αντί για Athens.

Κάποια μικρολαθάκια, αναγραμματισμοί κλπ. τα είχα εντοπίσει κι εγώ, αλλά ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν υπάρχουν κι άλλα πριν ζητήσω τη διόρθωσή τους.

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα της εμφάνισης των ελληνικών, έχω ζητήσει και έχουν μπει τα εξής settings σχετικά με τη κωδικοσελίδα:

$language[language] = "Ελληνικά"; (Εδώ μήπως έπρεπε να είναι "Greek"?)
$language[charset] = "el";
$language[iso] = "iso-8859-7"; 

Δυστυχώς ο αγγλικός IE 6.0.2600 επιλέγει πάντοτε ως default codepage τo Western European ISO άσχετα το τί κωδικοσελίδα έχει δηλωθεί στον κώδικα της html σελίδας. Ξέρει κανείς καμία λύση;

----------


## dti

> ...να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με την "Απεικόνιση δικτυακής διασύνδεσης". Γιατί δεν υπάρχει τίποτα;


Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε δύο κόμβους τουλάχιστον που να συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και να έχει καταχωρηθεί σωστά στα interfaces αυτή η διασύνδεση.

Στο αντίστοιχη σελίδα του swn εμφανίζεται κανονικά η διασύνδεση bakira-maax.

----------


## jabarlee

Εγώ πάντως με την ίδια έκδοση του ΙΕ τα βλέπω μια χαρά, ακόμα και αν η ρύθμιση δεν είναι στο autoselect αλλά στο western european ISO.
Μήπως δεν φταίει η NodeDB αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το laptop σου;

----------


## tassos

Ακόμα και σε Opera 6.0 έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.... Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει. Εκτός αυτού πώς μπορεί να βγει η αγγλική έκδοση της ίδιας σελίδας;

----------


## dti

> Εγώ πάντως με την ίδια έκδοση του ΙΕ τα βλέπω μια χαρά, ακόμα και αν η ρύθμιση δεν είναι στο autoselect αλλά στο western european ISO.
> Μήπως δεν φταίει η NodeDB αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το laptop σου;


Αν το πρόβλημα το είχα μόνο στο laptop (με αγγλικά Win XP Pro) και μόνο εγώ, δεν θα ανησυχούσα! 
Το ίδιο δυστυχώς πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στο PC στο γραφείο, με NT και ελληνικό IE 6.0.2600. Η προεπιλεγμένη ρύθμιση γλώσσας είναι κι εδώ Ελληνικά (el) και είτε έχω τη ρύθμιση στο auto select ή Greek ISO, κάθε φορά που φορτώνω μία νέα σελίδα στη node db βλέπω τα γνωστά σκανδιναβικά  :: 

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν τουλάχιστον άλλοι 2 που μου έστειλαν e-mail.
Jabarlee για πες μας όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις καθώς και το λειτουργικό που τρέχεις.

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ με Win2000 (Αγγλικά) με προεπιλογή τα ελληνικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα

----------


## jabarlee

Windows 2000 pro SP3
Αγγλικός ΙΕ 6.0.2600 Encoding: autoselect (αλλά τα βλέπω μια χαρά και στο Western european ISO)
locale : Greek
default lang.: Greek

----------


## alej

Συμφωνα με το http://www.netcraft.com στο http://www.nodedb.com τρεχουν apache. 

To προβλημα με τα ελληνικα πιθανον να οφειλετε στο configuration του apache. Ειχα παρόμοια προβλήματα οταν ειχα εγκαταστησει apache σε ένα linuxaki και λυθηκε οταν έβγαλα απο το httpd.conf την γραμμή:

# Default charset to iso-8859-1 (ttp://www.apache.org/info/css-security/).
AddDefaultCharset on


 ::

----------


## Achille

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε μένα:

Windows XP Pro SP1
IE 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp1

Άν βάλω το Encoding-> Greek(ISO) τα βλέπω κανονικά.
Σε τοπικό αντίγραφο της σελίδας στο σκληρό δίσκο, το πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίζεται.

Πιθανότατα είναι bug στο language implementation του apache ή στο auto-select language του Internet Explorer.
Το charset είναι σωστά iso-8859-7 , μόνο αυτό είναι λίγο παράξενο:


```
<meta name="language" content="english">
```

Πχ στο sourceforge.net η κεντρική τους σελίδα περιέχει:


```
<html lang="el">
```

----------


## dti

Η απάντηση του φίλου μας evilbunny από το sydneywireless :

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello dti,

>> AddDefaultCharset on

I couldn't find any reference to this in the config file at all.

>> Otherwise, it would be better if one could choose the language
>> (English or Greek), if for any reason the fonts are not shown properly.

2 ways this can be done... firstly there are flags on the front of the
website you can click on and this will change the language seen,
secondly you can add ?lang=en or ?lang=el to virtually any URL on the
site and it will switch to the language you've chosen...

eg

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/?lang=en
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/?lang=el

-- 
Best regards,
evilbunny 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Αν και το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε, τουλάχιστον εμένα η δυνατότητα επιλογής γλώσσας μου αρέσει. Οσοι επιμένετε Ελληνικά, απλά σημειώστε το νέο link της node db. Προκαθορισμένο profile είναι να εμφανίζεται στα Αγγλικά. 
Τέλος, ανανεώθηκε και η μετάφραση (με πιο ελεύθερη απόδοση σε κάποια σημεία) σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις σας. Λίγο η εμφάνιση της πόλης δίπλα από τη διεύθυνση του http://www.maporama.com στην αρχική σελίδα θέλει κάποια επέμβαση...

----------


## ekarak

to provlhma me ta Ellhnika einai sta HTTP headers pou stelnei o web server prin apo ka8e selida, ane3arthtws tou ti dhlwnoume sthn HTML. 

E3'allou, h directiva <meta http-equiv> ypodhlwnei mia 'equivalent' (isodynamh - deytereyousa) parametro pou exei nohma otan o server _den_ orizei default charset sta headers. Phgainontas sto "page info" tou Mozilla (xrhsimopoihste epitelous kai kana swsto browser  ::  ) , oi selides exoun oristei ws ISO-8859-1, kai kanena meta tag den prokeitai na to epanor8wsei.

H swsth ypodei3h pros ton webmaster einai to PHP engine na peirazei to HTTP header 'Content-Type' kat'ey8eian.

Elias

----------


## Achille

Δεν του το λες εσύ κατευθείαν;
mailto:[email protected]
Άν και πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα του Apache, αφού όπως λες είναι στα headers. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει δουλειά το php να πειράζει τα headers που στέλνει ο web server (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα πώς ακριβώς λειτουργούνε τα php).

----------


## ggeorgan

Αν και είμαι φιλοσοφικώς υπέρ των Ελληνικών και μάλιστα των πολυτονικών, νομίζω πως στο nodedb πρέπει να γράφουμε με το λατινικό αλφάβητο. Και τούτο γιατί υποτίθεται πως σε δύο χρόνια που θάχουμε Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες οι επισκέπτες θα μπαίνουν στο nodedb πριν ξεκινήσουν για την Αθήνα για να δούν από πού θα μπαίνουν να παίρνουν το e-mail τους.
Όπως έλεγε η Ινγκριντ Μπέργκμαν (η ηθοποιός που πρωταγωνίστησε στην cult ταινία Καζαμπλάνκα για τους νεωτέρους) τα Ελληνικά (αυτή το είπε για τα Σουηδικά) είναι η καλύτερη γλώσσα για συνωμοσίες, αφού τόσο λίγοι την μιλούν.

----------


## papashark

Συμφωνό με τον GGEORGAN και επαυξάνω !

Δεν ξέρετε πόσο εκνευριστικό είναι να διαβάζεις μία ξένη σελίδα, να ξέρεις τι πρέπει να βρεις και να μην μπορείς να δεις την γραμματοσειρά....

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η nodeDB είναι παγκόσμια, και όσο και αν μας βολεύει εμάς να είναι στα ελληνικά, τόσο άχρηστη θα είναι για την υπόλοιπη υφήλιο....

Ναι στις ελληνικές οδηγίες, όχι στα ελληνικά usernames και περιοχές....

(φτού σκατά στο στόμα μου, εγώ υπέρ των greeklish... δεν ξανάγινε....)

----------


## Alexandros

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω, due to the gegonos of us γρήγορα γρήγορα becoming a γκλόμπαλ βίλατζ.

 ::  

Αλέξαndros

PS: Να δω ποιός διορθωτής κειμένου θα μας πιάσει έτσι

----------


## papashark

> Τείνω να συμφωνήσω, due to the gegonos of us γρήγορα γρήγορα becoming a γκλόμπαλ βίλατζ.


Γιου κάν'τ ημάτζιν χάο ντιστέρμπίνγκ ιζ φορ αδερς του ρηντ ινγκλίς γουιθ γκρήκ λέτερς !  ::

----------


## dti

Η node db είναι προσωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας.  ::  
Από τη home page:
This site is currently down due to unscheduled maintaince, please be patient, and it will be back up as soon as humanly possible.

----------


## domus

> Η node db είναι προσωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας.  
> Από τη home page:
> This site is currently down due to unscheduled maintaince, please be patient, and it will be back up as soon as humanly possible.


To παρατήρησα κι εγώ νωρίτερα, αλλά τώρα που δοκίμασα ήταν Ok.

----------


## dti

H node db με νέα graphics και πιο ωραία χρώματα!

----------


## papashark

Τζάμι !  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τζάμι !


Τζάμι που "κόβει" όμως !

Πες βρε papashark ένα καλό λόγο γιά μενα στη node db, εσένα που σε αγαπάει, για να μη μου σβήνει την θέση (π.χ. ότι όταν ήμουνα μικρός πήγαινα στους αεροπροσκόπους στην γειτονιά σου -ναι- 2ο Σύστημα Αεροπροσκόπων στο Νεώσικο - Πασαλίμάνι δίπλα στον Ολυμπιακό). 

Την πρώτη φορά πίστεψα ότι έγώ είχα κάνει κάτι όταν προσπάθησα να διορθώσω τις συντεταγμένες μου. 
Τώρα δεν έκανα τίποτα. 
Στη προσκοπική μου τιμή.
Νικος

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Τζάμι !
> 
> 
> Πες βρε papashark ένα καλό λόγο γιά μενα στη node db, εσένα που σε αγαπάει, για να μη μου σβήνει την θέση (π.χ. ότι όταν ήμουνα μικρός πήγαινα στους αεροπροσκόπους στην γειτονιά σου -ναι- 2ο Σύστημα Αεροπροσκόπων στο Νεώσικο - Πασαλίμάνι δίπλα στον Ολυμπιακό). 
> 
> Στη προσκοπική μου τιμή.
> Νικος


ΧΜΜ εκεί δεν είναι το 9ο Συστημα Ναυτοπροσκόπων Πειραιά ;  ::  δε θυμάμαι να είχαμε αεροπροσκόπους κέντρο Πειραιά πλυν της Νίκαιας...  ::  

ή θα ήταν τόσο παλιά που δεν είχα γεννηθεί ακόμα..  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ΧΜΜ εκεί δεν είναι το 9ο Συστημα Ναυτοπροσκόπων Πειραιά ;


Χμμ Εκεί ήταν το 1ο Σύστημα Ναυτοπροσκόπων, το 2ο Σύστημα Αεροπροσκόπων και τα γραφεία της ΤΕ Πειραιά




> δε θυμάμαι να είχαμε αεροπροσκόπους κέντρο Πειραιά πλυν της Νίκαιας...


Είχατε, είχατε, και ήταν και πολύ δυνατοί. Αν δεν μας είχανε "ρίξει" θα είχαμε πάρει και διαγωνισμό Τριήρους. Σκέφτηκαν όμως "δεν είναι ξεφτιλίκι σε μία ναυτοπροσκοπική περιφέρεια όπως του Σαρωνικού να βγαίνουν πρώτοι αεροπρόσκοποι" και μας βγάλαν δεύτερους....




> ή θα ήταν τόσο παλιά που δεν είχα γεννηθεί ακόμα..


Μπορώ ευλόγως να υποθέσω ότι το "εμπαινε Γιούτσο", τα μουσικά πρωινά του Αρέτα, και το παράρτημα του 2ου Λυκείου στο Τζάννειο δεν σου λένε πολλά πράγματα. Γιά να μη με πάρεις και γιά κανένα παππού υπολόγισε: Υποσχέθηκα σε εκδρομή που είχαμε κάνει την ημέρα των αεροπροσκόπων στο Jamboree Μαραθώνα

Νίκος

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Τζάμι !
> 
> 
> Τζάμι που "κόβει" όμως !
> 
> Πες βρε papashark ένα καλό λόγο γιά μενα στη node db, εσένα που σε αγαπάει, για να μη μου σβήνει την θέση (π.χ. ότι όταν ήμουνα μικρός πήγαινα στους αεροπροσκόπους στην γειτονιά σου -ναι- 2ο Σύστημα Αεροπροσκόπων στο Νεώσικο - Πασαλίμάνι δίπλα στον Ολυμπιακό). 
> 
> ...


Όντως με την NodeDB καλά τα πάω, με τις καταιγίδες δεν τα πάω καλά (αν και το χτύπημα του κεραυνού δεν είναι τίποτα στο πρώτο κακό που μου κάνανε).

Οπότε....

Καλή μου NodeDB, γιατί δεν του κάθεσαι (καλά) του φίλου μας του Νίκου ?  ::  
Είναι καλός άνθρωπος, με ιδέες, προτάσεις, προσπαθεί πολύ και αυτός γι' αυτό που προσπαθείς και εσύ.  ::  
Άσε που τον συμπαθούν όλοι και τον έχουν για καλό τύπο...  ::  
Τουλάχιστον δίξε λίγο σεβασμό στα χρόνια του, γέρος άνθρωπος είναι, λυπήσου τον....  ::  

Ευχαριστημένος Νίκο (ώρε ξύλο που θα φάω όταν με δείς....  ::  )

----------


## papashark

Φίλε ΜΑuVE,

τι νούμερο έχει η καταχωρησή σου στην NodeDB ?

----------


## drf

> Χμμ Εκεί ήταν το 1ο Σύστημα Ναυτοπροσκόπων, το 2ο Σύστημα Αεροπροσκόπων και τα γραφεία της ΤΕ Πειραιά


Exm... to 1o systhma Nautoproskopwn einai piso apo to Zanneio nosokomeio kai ayto to xerw arketa kala! To 9o einai dipla apo ton Olympiako...




> Είχατε, είχατε, και ήταν και πολύ δυνατοί. Αν δεν μας είχανε "ρίξει" θα είχαμε πάρει και διαγωνισμό Τριήρους. Σκέφτηκαν όμως "δεν είναι ξεφτιλίκι σε μία ναυτοπροσκοπική περιφέρεια όπως του Σαρωνικού να βγαίνουν πρώτοι αεροπρόσκοποι" και μας βγάλαν δεύτερους....


den exw idea se ayto to pragma pou mou les...  :: 




> Μπορώ ευλόγως να υποθέσω ότι το "εμπαινε Γιούτσο", τα μουσικά πρωινά του Αρέτα, και το παράρτημα του 2ου Λυκείου στο Τζάννειο δεν σου λένε πολλά πράγματα. Γιά να μη με πάρεις και γιά κανένα παππού υπολόγισε: Υποσχέθηκα σε εκδρομή που είχαμε κάνει την ημέρα των αεροπροσκόπων στο Jamboree Μαραθώνα


pragmati...egw eimai apo 6o Gymnasio meria...  ::  Oso gia thn mera aeroproskopwn sto Jamboree Marathona kai pali den exw idea...  ::  


Nicos

----------


## MAuVE

> τι νούμερο έχει η καταχωρησή σου στην NodeDB ?


Η πρώτη ήταν κάπου στο 160-170 και η δεύτερη στο 210-220

----------


## MAuVE

> Oso gia thn mera aeroproskopwn sto Jamboree Marathona kai pali den exw idea...


Πάρε μία ιδέα http://www.proskopos.com/jab_f_4.html

----------


## MAuVE

> Ευχαριστημένος Νίκο (ώρε ξύλο που θα φάω όταν με δείς....


Ευχαριστώ papashark, 

Ξύλο βέβαια δεν προβλέπεται να φας από εμένα, ίσως καμιά μέρα από τον φιλόλογό του γυμνασίου σου ("δίξε" γαρ). Στο μεταξύ τι λες, ρίχνουμε κανένα format στην κ. node db που έγραψε στα παλαιότερα των record της την ανιδιοτελή παρέμβαση σου γιά να επανέλθει στην εστία του ο αγνοούμενος κόμβος 227. Μετά από εσένα σκέπτομαι να προσφύγω στο Κόφι Αναν.

Νικος

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> τι νούμερο έχει η καταχωρησή σου στην NodeDB ?
> 
> 
> Η πρώτη ήταν κάπου στο 160-170 και η δεύτερη στο 210-220


Αν θυμάσαι είχα κάνει edit στο e-mail account που είχες καταχωρήσει την τελευταία φορά στη node db (#227). Ισως κάτι να μην έγινε σωστά και τελικά να έγινε αυτόματα η διαγραφή της καταχώρησης, αφού δεν είχε γίνει verification από το αρχικά καταχωρημένο e-mail account.
Νίκο, κάνε τον κόπο και καταχώρησε εκ νέου τον κόμβο σου.
Οπου νά'ναι έρχεται και το access point, οπότε επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει καταχωρημένος ο κόμβος σου.

----------


## papashark

Dti, να σε ρωτήσω,

Η παλιές καταχωρήσεις που έχουν διαγραφή είναι πια οριστικό παρελθόν, ή έχεις την δυνατότητα να τις επαναφέρεις ?

----------


## Achille

Πάντως κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τους Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες που δεν φαίνονται. Καλύτερα να καταργηθεί τελείως η Ελληνική μετάφραση, παρά αυτό το χάλι που είναι τώρα.

----------


## Achille

...

----------


## alej

Το node 284 με ονομα overthehill ειναι στη θάλασσα ανάμεσα στα Μέθανα και τον Πόρο. 

Λαθος της nodedb ειναι ?

----------


## dti

> Dti, να σε ρωτήσω,
> 
> Η παλιές καταχωρήσεις που έχουν διαγραφή είναι πια οριστικό παρελθόν, ή έχεις την δυνατότητα να τις επαναφέρεις ?


Δεν έχω πάρει πρόσφατα κάποιο backup (και δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο) ώστε να ξαναβάλω κάποιους από τους κόμβους που διαγράφονται. Αλλά και να είχα κάποιο backup είναι μάλλον επικίνδυνο να δοκιμάσουμε να κάνουμε restore (κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρει ο evillbunny στη σελίδα του nodedb admin). Πάντως εξαγωγή ΟΛΩΝ των καταχωρημένων στοιχείων, μπορώ να κάνω.

Οι λόγοι διαγραφής είναι συγκεκριμένοι:
- Οσοι δεν επιβεβαιώνουν τη δημιουργία του κόμβου τους διαγράφονται αυτόματα μετά από 48 ώρες περίπου.
- Οσοι δεν καταχωρούν πραγματικό e-mail δεν λαμβάνουν το αυτόματο e-mail που αποστέλλεται αμέσως μετά την καταχώρηση του κόμβου στη node db. Οπότε, μετά ισχύει η πιο πάνω περίπτωση.
- Οσοι δεν ανανεώνουν το profile τους σε διάστημα 120 ημερών και παρά τα αλλεπάλληλα (3 τουλάχιστον) προειδοποιητικά e-mails που λαμβάνουν, διαγράφονται αφού δείχνουν με τη στάση τους οτι δεν πολυενδιαφέρονται.

Πάντως είχαμε αρκετές περιπτώσεις που οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες διέγραψαν την καταχώρησή τους είτε για προσωπικούς λόγους είτε γιατί είχαν κάνει κάποιο λάθος ή απλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά.

Τέλος, είχαμε την περίπτωση του φίλου μας του MAuVE που ταλαιπωρήθηκε εξαιτίας του γεγονότος οτι οι διαχειριστές του mail server που τον εξυπηρετεί, έχουν βάλει τον mail server της node db σε black list !!! Ετσι ο MAuVE δεν λάμβανε ποτέ τα e-mails της επιβεβαίωσης δημιουργίας νέου κόμβου και δυστυχώς σε 48 ώρες ή κάτι παραπάνω, διαγραφόταν.

----------


## dti

> Το node 284 με ονομα overthehill ειναι στη θάλασσα ανάμεσα στα Μέθανα και τον Πόρο. 
> 
> Λαθος της nodedb ειναι ?


Η node db εμφανίζει το ακριβές στίγμα που καταχωρεί ο χρήστης, εφόσον το στίγμα είναι μέσα στη γεωγραφική περιοχή που έχουμε ορίσει.
Εχω ήδη ειδοποιήσει τον overthehill να διορθώσει το στίγμα του (εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για πλωτό  ::  κόμβο  ::  )
Εκτός του οτι πρόκειται προφανώς για λανθασμένο στίγμα, δημιουργεί κι άλλο πρόβλημα στην εμφάνιση του χάρτη, αφού αυτός φαίνεται σε πιο μεγάλη κλίμακα τώρα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Είναι, όντως, πλωτός κόμβος, κατ' ακρίβειαν μαούνα με τον θησαυρό της 17Ν αγκυροβολημένη στα βαθιά, και γι' αυτό ήτανε ο Κουφοντίνας εκεί κοντά στο Αγκίστρι για να την παρακολουθεί. Να το δώσουμε το νέο στον Μάκη ή στον Κακα-ουνάκη ή στον Εισαγγελάτο ; Τι χρήματα να ζητήσει το AWMN για την αποκλειστικότητα ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Το node 284 με ονομα overthehill ειναι στη θάλασσα ανάμεσα στα Μέθανα και τον Πόρο. 
> 
> Λαθος της nodedb ειναι ?


Επειδή την έχω πάθει και εγώ. Η nodeDB θέλει τις συντεταγμένες σε μοίρες με τα δεκαδικά τους. Αν βάλεις μοίρες και πρώτα λεπτά πέφτεις στην θάλασσα. Παράδειγμα γιά εμπέδωση
37μοίρες 59 πρώτα λεπτά = 37+59/60 =37,98333 αυτό πρέπει να μπεί στη nodeDB

Νίκος

----------


## dti

Δύο νέες πόλεις στη node db!
*Βόλος* και *Σπάρτη*!

Η Σπάρτη μπήκε με προσωρινό admin εμένα, καθώς δοκίμαζα μια αυτόματη φόρμα εισαγωγής νέας πόλης στη node db. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ν΄ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το administration της συγκεκριμένης πόλης στη node db ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## dti

Με τη *Ρόδο* και την *Κέρκυρα*, οι ελληνικές πόλεις με παρουσία στη node db είναι πλέον *10*, με *382* καταχωρήσεις nodes, μέχρι στιγμής!

Τί λέτε θα πιάσουμε τα 500 nodes μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου;  :: 

Αν θέλετε να καταχωρήσετε μία ακόμη πόλη της Ελλάδας στη node db, δεν έχετε παρά να κάνετε κλικ *εδώ*!

----------


## Ripper_gr

Pedia to node DB pistevo exi megales apoklisis h emis vazoumelathos sintetagmenes!

Ego me ton fulljazz imaste se telios diaforetika simia! mou fenete ligo periergo ston xarti!

ixe kanis alos afti tin entiposi?

----------


## dti

> Τί λέτε θα πιάσουμε τα 500 nodes μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου; 
> 
> Αν θέλετε να καταχωρήσετε μία ακόμη πόλη της Ελλάδας στη node db, δεν έχετε παρά να κάνετε κλικ *εδώ*!


Τα ξεπεράσαμε τα *500* nodes πανελλαδικά!  :: 

Ηδη, οι πόλεις που συμμετέχουν είναι *12*. Νέες παρουσίες τα Τρίκαλα και η Ξάνθη. 

Αντε και τώρα να τα χιλιάσουμε ...πριν το Πάσχα!  ::

----------


## antonis333

KALAMATA Wireless Network

*Parakaleitai opoios exei gnwstous stin KALAMATA na tous kateythynei sti sxetiki perioxi tou forum !!!*

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/for...forum.php?f=32

Syggnwmi gia to SPAM  ::   ::  alla kapws prepei na arxisoume !!!

Antonis

----------


## dti

Με την προσθήκη του Ηρακλείου και της Καλαμάτας οι πόλεις που συμμετέχουν στη nodedb είναι πλέον *14*.

Αντε, να τις κατοστήσουμε!  ::

----------


## mpak

pros dti:ekana ena neo node-mpak2- alla exei lathos coordinates,an mporeis na to diagrapseis giati emena den moy kanei oyte confirm gia na to kanv edit.
thanks

----------


## papashark

> pros dti:ekana ena neo node-mpak2- alla exei lathos coordinates,an mporeis na to diagrapseis giati emena den moy kanei oyte confirm gia na to kanv edit.
> thanks


Εφόσον τον θες κάτι προσωπικό, στήλε του ένα ΡΜ !

Ακόμα διάβασε και το http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=842

----------


## LeChuck

Οταν εκανα πρωτη εγγραφη στο nodedb (Αθηνα) εδωσα το nick lechuck αλλα επειδη ξεχασα να δωσω email δε μου εστειλε ποτε confirmation και ετσι εχασα το nick (πως με αφησε να περασω ετσι  :: 

Ετσι εφτιαξα το le_chuck. Γινεται να σβηστει το παλιο lechuck, και να μετονομαστει το le_chuck (351) σε lechuck ;;;

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## LeChuck

Τελικα ειναι δυνατον να γινει αυτη η διορθωση που ζητησα ή να απευθυνθω απευθειας στο nodedb ;;  ::

----------


## dti

Μετονόμασα το node le_chuck σε lechuck.
Το υπ' αριθμ. 349 node δεν μπορώ να το σβήσω, γιατί δεν έχω το password σου. Κάνε login, μετά κάνε edit και μετά σβήστο εσύ.

----------


## LeChuck

το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν πρωτογραφηκα σαν lechuck δεν εδωσα email και δε μου εστειλε καποιο αρχικο password για ενεργοποιηση πουθενα ! Ασε που δεν με γυρισε πισω να μου γραψει να βαλω καποιο vaild email.

----------


## dti

Τελικά κατάφερα και έσβησα τις διπλές εγγραφές που είχαν μπεί κατά καιρούς στη nodedb.

Προς το παρόν, το μόνο πρόβλημα που παρατηρώ μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές στη nodedb, είναι οτι σε κάποια links δεν εμφανίζεται ο σωστός κόμβος όπου βρίσκεται το access point.

----------


## dti

Καθώς φαίνεται οτι η κατάσταση στη nodedb ομαλοποιείται σιγά-σιγά, δημοσιεύω τις διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ των κόμβων, όπως νομίζω οτι ισχύουν σήμερα. Με μπλε χρώμα είναι τα υφιστάμενα links ενώ με μαύρο, αποτυπώνονται όσα δοκιμασμένα δουλεύουν.
Αν υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο που δεν ξέρω, πείτε τό μου, ή αποτυπώστε το εσείς.

----------


## dti

Χάρις στις προσπάθειες του *sharkovios*, τα ελληνικά φαίνονται πλέον σωστά στη nodedb. 
Βέβαια, μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές στα κείμενα των σελίδων της *nodedb* μερικές εκφράσεις είναι στα Αγγλικά. 
Με την ευκαιρία της μετάφρασης κι αυτών στα Ελληνικά, μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε και όποια τυχόν άλλη έκφραση δεν αποδόθηκε σωστά στη γλώσσα μας. 
Ακούω λοιπόν προτάσεις, για βελτιώσεις που θέλετε να συμπεριλάβουμε στην ελληνική μετάφραση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Χάρις στις προσπάθειες του *sharkovios*, τα ελληνικά φαίνονται πλέον σωστά στη nodedb.


Μπράβο σαρκόβιε. Ηταν πολύ σπαστική η κατάσταση στη nodeDB με τα ελληνικά

----------


## xaotikos

Αν μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί στις διορθώσεις η μετάφραση των στοιχείων που αναφέρονται κάτω από την εικόνα,όταν κάνουμε plot. Μοίρες,fresnel zone κλπ δεν εμφανίζονται στα ελληνικά...

----------


## tassos

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Welcome To 
The Wireless Node Database Project
Καλώς ήλθατε στο
Σχέδιο Βάσης Δεδομένων Ασύρματων Κόμβων

Wireless Community Project Βάση δεδομένων κόμβων (sic)
Βάση Δεδομένων Κόμβων Σχεδίου Ασύρματης Κοινότητας

[ Donate ]  [ News ]  [ Help&About ]  [ SSL Certificate ]  [ Register ]  [ Get Password ]  [ Login ]  
[ Εισφορά ]  [ Νέα ]  [ Βοήθεια&Σχετικά ]  [ Πιστοποιητικό SSL ]  [ Εγγραφή ]  [ Ανάκτηση κωδικού ]  [ Σύνδεση ]   

Current Nodes
Σημερινοί κόμβοι

To create or edit locations you must first Login
Για να δημιουργήσετε ή να επεξεργαστείτε την τοποθεσία σας, πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθείτε

Currently viewing Community Locations. Click here to view internet accessable locations.
Βλέπετε τις τοποθεσίες της κοινότητας. Πατήστε εδώ για να δείτε τις τοποθεσίες που παρέχουν πρόσβαση στο Internet.

The ID number is Red if it's commercial or Green for Community.
Το ID είναι κόκκινο εαν είναι εμπορικός κόμβος και πράσινο εαν είναι κόμβος της κοινότητας.

Major Sponsor: For all your wireless needs
Μέγας Χορηγός: Για όλες τις ασύρματες ανάγκες σας

Webdesign by Easyworx
Σχεδιασμός σελίδων από την Easyworx

-------Σελίδα Login-----------

Login to your NodeDB.com account
Συνδεθείτε στο λογαριασμό σας στην NodeDB.com

Password:
Κωδικός:

Keep me logged in: (time in hours) 
Να μείνω συνδεδεμένος: (χρόνος σε ώρες)

Login
Σύνδεση

Done!
Ολοκληρώθηκε!

Click here to return.
Πατήστε εδώ για να επιστρέψετε.

[ Preferences ]  [ Logout ]
[ Επιλογές ] [ Αποσύνδεση ]



-------------Σελίδα κόμβου-----------

Legend:
Υπόμνημα:

Wiki Entry:
Καταχώρηση Wiki

No - Add One Now! 
Όχι - Προσθέστε την τώρα!

Offers Internet Access:
Προσφέρει πρόσβαση στο Internet

no
όχι

yes
ναι

Non-Commercial Access Point:
Μη εμπορικό Access Point:

Contact's name: (Click to email)
Όνομα ιδιοκτήτη: (κάντε κλικ για να στείλετε email)


-----------Σελίδα επιλογών-----------

User Preferences
Επιλογές χρήστη

Account Details
Λεπτομέρειες λογαριασμού

Contact Name*: 
Όνομα ιδιοκτήτη*: 

Email Address*: 
Διεύθυνση email*:

Phone Number: 
Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:

Password: 
Κωδικός:

Re-Enter Password: 
Επανεισάγετε τον κωδικό:

Account Options
Επιλογές λογαριασμού

Newsletters: 
Ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια 

Accept Email: 
Αποδοχή email

Anonymous Email: 
Ανώνυμα email 

Update
Καταχώριση


-------------Σελίδα Επεξεργασίας κόμβου----------

Export and Access
Εξαγωγή και Πρόσβαση

Open Source Your Data:
Τα δεδομένα σας είναι Ανοιχτού Κώδικα

No Distribution
Καθόλου διανομή

Partial distribution
Μερική διανομή

Full distribution
Πλήρης διανομή

This will allow known parties to access your data, such as other community groups, but not commercial interests. 
Αυτό θα επιτρέπει στους γνωστούς συμβαλλόμενους να έχουν πρόσβαση στα δεδομένα σας, όπως άλλες κοινότητες, αλλά όχι για εμπορικά συμφέροντα.

Offers Internet Access:
Προσφέρει πρόσβαση στο Internet:

Since not all open access points are used for internet access as such this is a way to filter based on those that do or don't 
Επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται όλα τα ελεύθερα Access Points για πρόσβαση στο Internet, αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος διαχωρισμού αυτών που προσφέρουν από τα υπόλοιπα.

Non-Commercial Access Point:
Μη εμπορικό Access Point:

Determines if the Access Points main function is commercial activity or not
Καθορίζει εαν η κύρια λειτουργία του Access Point είναι εμπορική δραστηριότητα ή όχι.

Free
Δωρεάν

Pay
Επί πληρωμή


Αυτά! Τυχόν διορθώσεις ευπρόσδεκτες.  ::

----------


## tassos

Τι έγινε; Γιατί δεν μπαίνουν ακόμα στην nodedb?  ::

----------


## tassos

> Αν μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί στις διορθώσεις η μετάφραση των στοιχείων που αναφέρονται κάτω από την εικόνα,όταν κάνουμε plot. Μοίρες,fresnel zone κλπ δεν εμφανίζονται στα ελληνικά...


Είναι θέμα encoding, τα βγάζει κινέζικα.

----------


## xaotikos

Τότε αν μπορεί να διορθωθεί το enconding  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα σας,
Εδώ και μέρες δεν μπορούσα να αλλάξω το status μου στο nodedb και αναγκάστηκα να στείλω mail στον dti, ο οποίος το άλλαξε. 

Έχω και 2 ακόμα συναδέλφους οι οποίοι θέλουν να καταχωρηθούν στο nodedb για να βρουν τις πιο κοντινές αποστάσεις και δεν τα καταφέρνουν. Ο ένας έστειλε mail στον dti.

Αυτή είναι η σωστή διαδικασία ?

----------


## papashark

ΟΧΙ !

Είτε κάτι δεν κάνετε σωστά, είτε έχουμε ατυχός πέσει επάνω σε μία από την αναβαθμίσης της nodeDB και δεν δουλεύει (συνήθως κρατάει 2-3 μέρες)

----------


## dti

Αν αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση της ύπαρξης κάποιας δυσλειτουργίας τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή που προσπάθησε ONikosEimai κάτι μάλλον δεν γίνεται σωστά από αυτόν και τους υπολοίπους. 
Πρέπει πάντα να κάνουμε registration πρώτα. 
Οταν λάβουμε e-mail επιβεβαιώνουμε την εγγραφή μας κάνοντας click στο σχετικό link που μας έρχεται με e-mail. 
Κάνουμε login εφόσον έχουν γίνει τα πιο πάνω.
Μετά το επιτυχές login έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να κάνουμε edit το status μας κλπ. ή ακόμη να καταχωρήσουμε τη θέση μας και τα στοιχεία του κόμβου μας.

Εγιναν αυτά έτσι όπως τα περιγράφω πιο πάνω και δεν δούλεψαν;

----------


## dti

Οι αριθμοί σήμερα δείχνουν:

Στην Αθήνα:
*703* nodes
*82* interfaces

Σ' όλόκληρη την Ελλάδα:
*1200* nodes
*42* πόλεις

----------


## dti

Ο χάρτης της nodedb με τις ενεργές (και μη) συνδέσεις εμφανίζεται καλύτερα στο link:

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=280

(έχω κεντράρει στον MAuVE)

Προσαρμόστε το πλάτος (w), το ύψος (h) ή το s για την απεικόνιση που ταιριάζει καλύτερα στην οθόνη σας.

----------


## alexbo1

Re paidia ta xrwmata twn nodes mporoun na alaxoun? Ta energa APs na exoun diaforetiko xrwma apo tous clients

----------


## dti

Τα ενεργά access points απεικονίζονται με πορτοκαλί χρώμα και οι clients σ' αυτά με πράσινο.
Σίγουρα τα χρώματα αλλάζουν, αν έχεις το source και τρέχεις τη nodedb σε δικό σου server...  ::

----------


## tassos

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο !
Πάω στο http://www.locfinder.com/locfinder.php και βάζω οδό, νούμερο και δήμο. Μου βγάζει:
The closest 10 AP's to your location is:
  tassos... 0.00 km south-west of your current location
  Marousi... 0.23 km south-east of your current location
  ocnet... 1.34 km south-east of your current location
  DiGi... 2.14 km north-west of your current location
  Achille... 2.38 km south-west of your current location
  tdouk... 2.94 km south-east of your current location
  kostas... 3.52 km south-west of your current location
  JANKOS... 4.23 km south-west of your current location
  JILOUT... 4.38 km south-east of your current location
  dti... 4.94 km south-west of your current location

Που σημαίνει ότι η nodedb ξέρει να βρει ακριβώς τις συντεταγμένες από την οδό (και συμπίπτουν απόλυτα με αυτές που είχα βάλει από maporama). Δηλαδή θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε register κατευθείαν με την οδό (αρκεί να πειράξει κάτι ο evilbunny...)  ::

----------


## tassos

Χμμμμμ οι ανακαλύψεις συνεχίζονται...
Υπάρχει κουμπάκι "Redo coordinates by address που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό. ΟΜΩΣ δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο κουμπάκι όταν η γλώσσα είναι στα ελληνικά!!!!!
Dti κανόνισε να μπει το "Υπολογίστε ξανά τις συντεταγμένες με βάση τη διεύθυνσή σας." Λογικά θα υπάρχει και κάτι ανάλογο όταν κάνει κάποιος register για πρώτη φορά, αλλά είπα να μην πάρω το #1001 για testing purposes  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Χμμμμμ οι ανακαλύψεις συνεχίζονται...
> Υπάρχει κουμπάκι "Redo coordinates by address που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό. ΟΜΩΣ δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο κουμπάκι όταν η γλώσσα είναι στα ελληνικά!!!!!
> Dti κανόνισε να μπει το "Υπολογίστε ξανά τις συντεταγμένες με βάση τη διεύθυνσή σας." Λογικά θα υπάρχει και κάτι ανάλογο όταν κάνει κάποιος register για πρώτη φορά, αλλά είπα να μην πάρω το #1001 για testing purposes


ego to pa! sti nodedb sta ellinika leipoun leitourgies... nomizo eixe simbei to idio kai me to "Edit this node entry"... anyway, simbouli: apofeugete ta ellinika (kai oxi mono sti nodedb;p)

----------


## dti

nodedb update:
Μπορείτε να πάρετε XML copy από τα δεδομένα σας, αφού κάνετε πρώτα login και επιλέξετε preferences, κάτω-κάτω υπάρχει η επιλογή "Backup My Nodes"

----------


## dti

Για δείτε εδώ:



*1000* nodes  :: 
Πάνω από *100* ενεργοί κόμβοι με *135* interfaces!

----------


## dti

Είχαμε γενέθλια χθες και τα ξεχάσαμε!  ::  

Ο απολογισμός πάντως είναι τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιακός:

*48* πόλεις με πάνω από *1870* nodes!
Η Αθήνα είναι φυσικά πρώτη με περισσότερα από *1170* nodes, στα οποία έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί περίπου *170* interfaces, σε περισσότερα από *120* διαφορετικά σημεία.

Η πρώτη θέση της Ελλάδας στη nodedb σίγουρα σημαίνει πολλά και ήδη κάποιοι το έχουν αντιληφθεί...  ::

----------


## dti

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και πάλι η αυτόματη υπενθύμιση για ενημέρωση της καταχώρησής σας στη nodedb. Οσοι έχουν πάνω από 90 ημέρες να κάνουν login στη nodedb πρέπει να έχουν ήδη λάβει κάποιο email που τους ζητεί να κάνουν κλικ σε κάποιο link προκειμένου να ανανεωθεί ο χρόνος παραμονής της καταχώρησης στη nodedb. 
Αν και προς το παρόν δεν πρόκειται να αρχίσουν οι αυτόματες διαγραφές των ανενεργών καταχωρήσεων, δεν αποκλείεται να επανέλθει στο μέλλον αυτό που ίσχυε παλιά: διαγραφή μετά από 3 emails υπενθύμισης για login και ενημέρωση της καταχώρησης.

Με την ευκαιρία να ενημερώσω οτι σαν nodedb admin κατακλύζομαι από emails που επιστρέφονται σε μένα λόγω μη ύπαρξης πραγματικών email διευθύνσεων σε πολλές καταχωρήσεις στη nodedb. 
Παρακαλώ ελέγξτε το email που έχετε καταχωρήσει και αλλάξτε το αν δεν ισχύει πλέον.

----------


## papashark

Χμ... μήπως θα έπρεπε να συζητηθεί πρώτα μία τέτοια αλλαγή πολιτικής στην nodedb και να μην το αποφασίσεις μόνος σου χωρίς να πεις συζητήσεις τίποτα ?

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αφαιρέσεις την επιλογή που έβαλες, να συζητηθεί το θέμα πρώτα, και να παρθεί μία απόφαση από κοινού.

----------


## dti

Δεν αποφάσισα τίποτε μόνος μου. Ειδοποιήθηκα από τον evilbunny (τον founder της nodedb) για την αλλαγή αυτή και θεώρησα καλό να σας ειδοποιήσω εγκαίρως, αφού πολλοί δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ενημερώνουν την καταχώρησή τους στη nodedb ούτε καν με την αλλαγή του email τους.
Τώρα αν σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει αυτή η αλλαγή, δυστυχώς δεν είναι κάτι που εξαρτάται από μας, αφού ως γνωστόν στη nodedb είμαστε φιλοξενούμενοι και ο κώδικας είναι πάντα στα χέρια του evilbunny (και έχει απορρίψει την ιδέα να τον παραχωρήσει). Μπορούμε βέβαια να εκφράσουμε την άποψή μας και ενδεχομένως να μας ακούσει ο evilbunny, αν ζητήσουμε κάτι λογικό.
Ομως πόσο λογικό είναι να έχουμε 2000 υποψήφιους κόμβους και από την άλλη να δέχομαι δεκάδες email καθημερινά για μη παράδοση κάποιου email λόγω ανύπαρκτου (ή ηθελημένα εσφαλμένου) email που καταχώρησε κάποτε, κάποιος, που δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του κανείς...
'Η να μου κοινοποιεί ο evilbunny email διαμαρτυρίας κάποιου που ποτέ ο ίδιος δεν έκανε καταχώρηση στη nodedb αλλά τον έβαλε κάποιος γνωστός του εν αγνοία του ή παρά τη θέλησή του...

Μπορεί να ακουστεί περίεργο σε μερικούς, αλλά αν δεν αφιέρωνα σε καθημερινή βάση μισή τουλάχιστον ώρα για τη συντήρηση των καταχωρήσεων στη nodedb πολύ απλά δεν θα ήταν καθόλου χρήσιμη, αφού είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο το φαινόμενο να υπάρχουν πολλαπλές καταχωρίσεις για τον ίδιο χρήστη, που μπορεί να βάζει το στίγμα του πάνω στην Πάρνηθα και σαν περιοχή να καταχωρεί Κάτω Πατήσια...
'Η να βλέπει οτι έκανε λάθος στο στίγμα που καταχώρησε και φαίνεται το node του να πλέει στον Σαρωνικό και να αδιαφορεί και να μη το διορθώνει παρά τα emails που του στέλνω...
'Η κάποια nodes που καταχωρήθηκαν για λόγους test και δεν έχουν ποτέ χρησιμεύσει σε κανέναν ενεργό χρήστη της nodedb, πρέπει να παραμείνουν πάντα και να επιβαρύνουν έτσι συνέχεια όλους μας;
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, η αυτόματη διαγραφή, έστω στις 120 ημέρες, λύνει αρκετά προβλήματα...

----------


## sotiris

ίσως είναι ή μπορεί να γίνει η αρχή για μια πιο βαθιά εκκαθάριση των άχρηστων, μη ενεργών links και ίσως κάποια στιγμή να σκεφτούμε και μια πιο λογική αριθμοδότηση των κόμβων.

----------


## papashark

To έχουμε ξαναπεί με την περιβόητη αριθμοδότηση....

Άντε και τα φτιάξαμε σήμερα, αύριο τι θα γίνει που θα έρθουν 10 νέοι ανάμεσα, θα φύγουν 5 παλιοί, θα αλλάξουν 15 λινκ και θα προστεθούν 30 καινούργια ?

Το πρόβλημα είναι στο front interface και όχι στην βάση δεδομένων.

Η Nodedb είναι βάση δεδομένων, και σαν καλή βάση δεδομένων που σέβεται τον εαυτό της θα πρέπει να τηρεί έναν από τους βασικούς κανόνες, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν σβήνει μία εγγραφή, απλά την μαρκάρει σαν ανενεργή. Αυτό είναι απόρροια πολλών ετών προγραμματισμού από πάρα πολύ κόσμο.

Το πρόβλημα σε εμάς είναι σε αυτά που βλέπουμε και αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε, εάν μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε μια καινούργια σελίδα που να μην εμφανίζει ότι δεν θέλουμε, που να έχει λίστα ενεργών μελών και μόνο ενεργών, ή που να έχει μόνο όσους έχουν κάνει κάτι στον κόμβο τους τον τελευταίο ένα μήνα, ας μην είναι καν ενεργοί...... Που να μπορεί να προβάλει και έναν χάρτη της Αθήνας από κάτω για να βρίσκουμε που μας πάν τα τέσσερα έχω έναν χάρτη σε ανάλυση 9291χ9936 pixels, που πιάνει όλο τον νομό αττικής.


Ακόμα να πω ότι μας αρέσει να γράφουμε στα χαρτιά για 2000 υποψήφιους κόμβους στο awmn, τώρα μας έπιασε κωλομουρμούρα να διορθώσουμε την κατάσταση ? Τόσο καιρό που λέμε και ξανάλεμε, γραφτείτε όλοι στην nodedb, ότι είμαστε η πρώτη δύναμη στον κόσμο κλπ, τα ξεχάσαμε ?

Το ξαναλέω για να το εμπεδώσετε οι αμύητοι στον προγραμματισμό και στις βάσεις δεδομένων γενικότερα : *σαν καλή βάση δεδομένων που σέβεται τον εαυτό της θα πρέπει να τηρεί έναν από τους βασικούς κανόνες, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν σβήνει μία εγγραφή, απλά την μαρκάρει σαν ανενεργή…..*


Πές το και στον evilbunny, μην πάει ο easter bunny και τον τακτοποιήσει....  ::

----------


## papashark

Οι κόμβοι που έχουν συμπληρώσει 120 μέρες είναι 628, ενώ με 90 μέρες είναι 732.....

Κοινώς το 1/3 του συνόλου.....

Ανάμεσα τους δε, έχει και πάνω από 60 ενεργούς κόμβους......

----------


## dti

Δε θέλω γκρίνιες τέτοιες μέρες...

Πριν από λίγο είδα:

----------


## spirosco

Αν δεν ηταν και το μισο δικτυο down καλα θα ηταν...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Δε θέλω γκρίνιες τέτοιες μέρες...


Χρόνια πολλά βρε Δαμιανέ, αλλά προβλέπω να χάνουμε γρήγορα το 
"2004" κόμβοι εάν ισχύσει το παραπάνω !  :: 

Δεν μιλάς με τον υπεύθηνο ?

----------


## dti

Η πρότασή μας για να υπάρξει κάποιος τρόπος για πιο γρήγορο φόρτωμα της σελίδας μας στη nodedb εισακούστηκε και ο evilbunny από χθες έφτιαξε την πρώτη σελίδα να φορτώνει μόνο τα 100 πρώτα nodes. 
Το φόρτωμα της nodedb είναι πλέον πολύ γρήγορο και απροβλημάτιστο.  ::  Στην 1η σελίδα μπήκε το link Next που δίνει τη δυνατότητα να φορτωθούν οι επόμενες 100 καταχωρήσεις.
Στη δεύτερη και στις επόμενες σελίδες υπάρχει επιπλέον το link Previous που μας επιτρέπει να πάμε στη σελίδα με την προηγούμενη εκατοντάδα nodes.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να φορτώσει απευθείας τη σελίδα που είναι η καταχώρισή του, δεν έχει παρά να γράψει σαν διεύθυνση το 
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... ndexstart=100 
Αντικαθιστώντας το 100 με την εκατοντάδα που του αντιστοιχεί (προσοχή υπάρχουν κάπου 300 nodes που για διάφορους λόγους δεν εμφανίζονται επειδή ακυρώθηκαν / διαγράφηκαν / δεν ανανεώθηκε / επιβεβαιώθηκε εγκαίρως η εγγραφή, οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι θα βρείτε με την 1η τη δική σας εκατοντάδα, αλλά θα πέσετε πολύ κοντά). 

Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι σύντομα θα μπει και η νέα μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά, μετά από όλες τις αλλαγές που έγιναν τον τελευταίο χρόνο.
Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται να βοηθήσει ας δηλώσει σαν εθελοντής στην ομάδα συντήρησης της nodedb.

----------


## paravoid

Μπορείς να του πεις να βάλει στην PHP ή/και στον Apache gzip compression;

----------


## avel

επειδή έχει γίνει ψιλοαχανής η απεικόνιση δικτύου, παίζοντας λίγο με τις παραμέτρους του script map4b 'έφτιαξα' το παρακάτω url, το οποίο δημιουργεί έναν χάρτη πολύ μεγάλο (4000 x 4050) και όμορφο. Όπως πάντα κεντραρισμένο στον MauVE :-). Παίζοντας με τα w, h και s μπορείτε να φτιάξετε παρόμοια - και καλύτερα από το παραπάνω!

----------


## Achille

Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω το Next...

----------


## paravoid

> Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω το Next...


Πάνω άπο τα nodes (ακριβώς πάνω από το age) είναι.

Πάντως εγώ δεν βλέπω και πάλι να πηγαίνει γρήγορα. Η σελίδα είναι πολύ φορτωμένη, ακόμα και με 100 nodes κάνει πολύ ώρα να ανοίξει...

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω το Next...
> 
> 
> Πάνω άπο τα nodes (ακριβώς πάνω από το age) είναι.


Καλά, σε σχεδιασμό σελίδων δίνει ρέστα το άτομο...

----------


## JS

Next δεν βρίσκω (έχω Opera / Firefox) και η σελίδα πλέον είναι 350ΚΒ

----------


## MerNion

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά να ένα screenshot του που έχει "χώσει" το next... η αλήθεια είναι οτι αυτό είναι το πλέον άσχετο σημείο για το next..
όσο για την ταχύτητα, εμένα μου την ανοίγει αρκετά (έως υπερβολικά) πιο γρήγορα. άλλαξε και τον αρχικί χάρτη της αττικής  ::

----------


## MerNion

Η στήλη "Χάρτης" έχει καταλάβει κανείς τι είναι;
Στις επεξηγήσεις λέει: "Χάρτης
Αν οι συντεταγμένες της τοποθεσίας είναι γνωστές και η τοποθεσία απεικονίζεται στους χάρτες. "

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί ο αρμόδιος να ενημερώσει τον κ. Evilbunny ότι έχει κάνει σκατά την Nodedb ?

Ο πράσινος (μπλιαχ) χάρτης είναι εντελώς ακεντράριστος

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ταξινώμηση παραμόνο με τον Nodedb # (πλην των πρώτων 100)

Για να βρεις ένα χρήστη πρέπει να κάνεις 15 click.....

----------


## dti

Για τον χάρτη έχεις δίκιο και μένα δεν μου αρέσει ο χρωματικός συνδυασμός (όχι τα χρώματα αυτά καθαυτά...).
Και είναι όντως ακεντράριστος (αφού τα nodes στον Ωρωπό τα δείχνει μέσα στον Ευβοϊκό.

Για το άλλο με τα 15 clicks:
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις απλά είναι να κάνεις click σε ένα οποιοδήποτε node (υποθέτω οτι δεν έχεις βάλει στα bookmarks π.χ. το δικό σου node). Μετά από το Elevation diagram (κάτω από τους χάρτες) μπορείς να βρεις το nodedb id του κόμβου που ψάχνεις σχετικά εύκολα (αφού έχεις επιλογή ταξινόμησης κατά αλφαβητική σειρά, κατά απόσταση και κατά nodedb id). 
Βάζεις το nodedb id που σε ενδιαφέρει στη διεύθυνση που έχεις στον browser σου και είσαι έτοιμος μ' ενα ακόμη click.

----------


## papashark

Και εξακολουθεί και παραμένει το πρόβλημα της ταξινόμησης

Με τα ονόματα το ξέρω, έτσι το κάνω, πλην όμως πριν έκανα απλά ένα find από τον ΙΕ και έβλεπα και 2-3 στοιχεία για το nick που έψαχνα, τώρα πρέπει να ανοίξω την σελίδα του....

----------


## dti

Στη σειρά που έχει τα:

ID -	Name -	Suburb - Map - Ifs -	Status - Age

μπορείς να κάνεις click πάνω σε κάποιο και να σου ταξινομήσει σύμφωνα με αυτή την επιλογή τα nodes. Βέβαια θα σου παρουσιάσει τα πρώτα 100 nodes και μετά με Next πηγαίνεις στα επόμενα 100 κλπ.

----------


## papashark

Αυτό σου είπα και παραπάνω....

----------


## dti

Εγινε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στην περιοχή Αμαρουσίου κλπ. μετά το κλείσιμο του ap του DiGi. Σε κάποιους που ξέρω οτι συνδέθηκαν στον apoiko, έκανα τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές, ώστε να αποτυπώνεται η παρούσα κατάσταση όσο το δυνατόν πιο σωστά.
Θα ακολουθήσει κάτι παρόμοιο και για την περιοχή της Βούλας.

Με την ευκαιρία να θυμίσω ότι είναι υποχρέωσή σας να συντηρείτε την καταχώρηση που έχετε στη nodedb. Βοηθά πάρα πολύ όλους μας να παρουσιάζουμε την πραγματική κατάσταση είτε είμαστε clients είτε έχουμε πλήρη κόμβο.

----------


## dti

Χθες, ο evilbunny, ο founder της nodedb, προχώρησε σε εκκκαθάριση των καταχωρήσεων που υπήρχαν στη nodedb και δεν είχαν ανανεωθεί παρά τις συνεχείς προειδοποιήσεις τις τελευταίες 120 ημέρες τουλάχιστον.
Δυστυχώς, εκτός από την "σαβούρα", διεγράφησαν κάπου 30 καταχωρημένα και ενεργά nodes (οι κάτοχοι των οποίων μάλλον αδιαφόρησαν στα 3 τουλάχιστον προειδοποιητικά emails που έλαβαν). 
Τα στοιχεία τα έχω σε backup, αλλά μάλλον δύσκολο το βλέπω να δεχθεί να τα ξανακάνει import ο evilbunny.  ::  
Παλιότερα είχε crashάρει όλη η nodedb έτσι.  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Δυστυχώς, εκτός από την "σαβούρα", διεγράφησαν κάπου 30 καταχωρημένα και ενεργά nodes (οι κάτοχοι των οποίων μάλλον _αδιαφόρησαν στα 3 τουλάχιστον προειδοποιητικά emails που έλαβαν_).


νομιζω οτι ο ορος "ενεργος" περιεχει και την ενημερωση του κομβου του στο nodedb.
καλα εκανε και τα διεγραψε.

----------


## MerNion

ποιοι διαγράφηκαν? ξέρουμε κανέναν? το πρόβλημα θα είναι οτι τώρα αν γραφτούν θα πάρουν άλλο nodeid με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## dti

Κάπου ανέφερε ο nvak οτι εξαφανίστηκαν οι καταχωρήσεις των stardust, ygk κλπ. Δεν έχω βρει το χρόνο να ψάξω περισσότερο...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μόλις τώρα ανακάλυψα ότι η Καλλιθέα εξαφανίστικε από τον χάρτη!!!! 
Ουτε εμενε (58 ::  αλλά ούτε και του Blade υπάρχει η καταχώρηση!!!!

Βοήθεια!

----------


## dti

Είχες λάβει κάποια ειδοποίηση; Είχες κάνει update την καταχώρησή σου; Ενα απλό login χρειαζόταν...

Τελικά μάλλον σας έχω κακομάθει με το να ενημερώνω τη nodedb με όποιο link μαθαίνω οτι πραγματοποιήθηκε.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ναι πράγματι μου είχε έρθει ειδοποιηση και είχα κάνει login. Υπήρξε και 2η ειδοποίηση ?
 ::  Όσω για τον Blade δεν ξέρω τι είχε κάνει...

----------


## dti

Θυμάσαι πότε είχε γίνει αυτό; Γιατί κανονικά μετά το login θα πρέπει να πέρασαν άλλες 120 ημέρες (και 3 ακόμη προειδοποιητικά emails) πριν τη διαγραφή.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Κυρ 4/4/2004 5:10 μμ
> Hi mew,
> 
> *** THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MESSAGES, REPLIES WILL NOT BE SEEN BY A PERSON ***
> 
> You, or somebody you know supplied this email to NodeDB.com and our automated systems are preparing to clean out dead accounts from the system, and this will be warning #1 of 3 for you...
> 
> To update the database and indicate that you're still active and interested in being listed, simply click the link below and it will update your status immediately and no futher emails will follow for at least another 3 months.
> 
> ...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αυτό που πέρνω από την nodedb είναι το εξής σφάλμα:

You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1  ::  

Και φυσικά δεν με εμφανίζει στον χάρτη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Πολύ χρήσιμο το email σου mew. Θα το προωθήσω στον evilbunny να δούμε τί μπορεί να γίνει...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σε ευχαριστώ !  ::

----------


## paravoid

Η ομάδα NodeDB τι γίνεται;
Θα μπορέσουμε επιτέλους να μιλήσουμε τεχνικά με τον evilbunny;
Ένα gzip θα βόλευε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## JohnL

> Κάπου ανέφερε ο nvak οτι εξαφανίστηκαν οι καταχωρήσεις των stardust, ygk κλπ. Δεν έχω βρει το χρόνο να ψάξω περισσότερο...


Ναι, πράγματι έχουν εξαφανιστεί και οι δύο...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μόνο που για κάποιον άγνωστο λόγο πήρε και άλλους η γόμα!

----------


## dti

> Η ομάδα NodeDB τι γίνεται;
> Θα μπορέσουμε επιτέλους να μιλήσουμε τεχνικά με τον evilbunny;
> Ένα gzip θα βόλευε πάρα πολύ.


Μπορείς ελεύθερα να στείλεις τις προτάσεις σου προς τον evilbunny. Αν θες μπορώ να το κάνω κι εγώ για σένα, αν νομίζεις οτι δεν θα σου απαντήσει ο evilbunny. 

Η ομάδα για τη συντήρηση της nodedb είναι ανοικτή για όποιον θέλει να συμμετάσχει και έχει όρεξη ν΄ ασχοληθεί.

----------


## paravoid

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=58496#58496

----------


## dti

ΟΚ θα το συμπεριλάβω κι αυτό. 
Αν υπάρχει και άλλος που έχασε την καταχώρησή του αδικαιολόγητα (π.χ. κι ο capvar έπαθε κάτι παρόμοιο) ας το πεί μέχρι την Κυριακή. Μετά θα στείλω συγκεντρωτικά ότι ζητηθεί στον evilbunny.

----------


## nikpet

Btw δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έγινε μετά από τις παραπάνω αλλαγές...Εγώ τώρα το είδα.

Υπάρχει ένας χρήστης ο nister (#221 ::  από την Πετρούπολη που έχει κάνει Link μαζί μου  ::   ::  . Τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει η Nodedb....  ::  

Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν ισχύει...  ::

----------


## dti

Ναι το ξέρω, κατά λάθος τον σύνδεσα πάνω σου, ενώ είναι client στον jabarlee αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## nikpet

'Η στον manolis?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dermanis

Εξαφανίστηκα και εγώ. (Δεν είχα λάβει κάποια ενημέρωση).

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλημέρα,
Υπήρξε καμία κίνηση για το θέμα των "χαμένων" Nodes?

----------


## dti

Εχω στείλει από τη Δευτέρα email στον evilbunny, αλλά απάντηση δεν έλαβα ακόμη...

----------


## trendy

Έχω στείλει και εγώ 2 βδομάδες τώρα για το Ηράκλειο, επίσης άφαντος.

----------


## cisco

Και εμένα με εξαφανίσατε...

----------


## andreas

Εξαφανιστηκα και εγω απο την nodedb  :: 
1064

----------


## jabarlee

θέλετε να φτιάξουμε μια Χ-NodeDB? Ποιο πολλοί θα είναι σε αυτή...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να έχουμε πέσει θύματα του "hidden Node" 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Νέα εκκαθάριση στη nodedb. 
Πρέπει να διαγράφηκαν πολλά (κάπου 250) ανενεργά nodes (όσα είχαν να ενημερωθούν πάνω από 200 ημέρες).
Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να μην εξαφανίστηκαν και ενεργά nodes...

----------


## spirosco

Να πουμε στον bugs bunny -πως τον λενε τεσπα τον αδμιν- να αλλαξει λιγο το header σε : Welcome to *LAWMN* (Lost Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network)

----------


## GhOsT_rIder

Και γω εξαφανιστικα #1919

----------


## dti

Είχες κάνει login ποτέ από την εγγραφή σου και μετά;
Είχες δηλώσει κάποια email διεύθυνση που ισχύει και τώρα;
Είχες λάβει κάποια προειδοποιητικά emails οτι θα διαγραφεί η καταχώρησή σου;

----------


## spirosco

Εμενα δεν μου επετρεπε να κανω login με τιποτα.
Οταν δοκιμασα να παρω με email το password απο τη nodedb, το error ηταν οτι το email μου ηταν ανυπαρκτο. Αν θυμασαι Δαμιανε, ειχαμε κανει reset το mail μου, αλλα παλι το ιδιο error εβγαζε.
Κατι δεν πρεπει να πηγαινει καλα με τη βαση δεδομενων του bugs bunny...

----------


## papashark

> Εμενα δεν μου επετρεπε να κανω login με τιποτα.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχεις καν στην nodedb τώρα πια....

(α και άσχετο, το asterisk μου δουλεύει, στήνω τα voicemail τώρα)

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Εμενα δεν μου επετρεπε να κανω login με τιποτα.
> 
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχεις καν στην nodedb τώρα πια....


Οταν δεν μ'αφηνε να κανω login, δεν ειχε προλαβει να με σβησει ακομη ο λαγος...τωρα φυσικα ανηκω πια στην κλικα των "ghost nodes".  ::

----------


## socrates

@dti, έχουμε καμια ένδειξη για το πόσα nodes έχουν διαγραφεί?

----------


## dti

Οχι, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πόσοι έχουν διαγραφεί (και μάλιστα αρκετοί από αυτούς χωρίς λόγο). Χονδρικά είναι οι μισοί από τους πρώτους 2000. Λογικό από τη μία αφού πολλοί έκαναν καταχώρηση στη nodedb πριν 1-2 χρόνια και από τότε ούτε που ξαναέκαναν login... και φυσικά σχεδόν όλοι αυτοί δεν έστησαν ποτέ τίποτε.
Το θέμα είναι με τους ενεργούς κόμβους, που έχουν διαγραφεί τί θα γίνει. 
Κι ο evilbunny ή κάποιος άλλος από το support της nodedb δεν έχει απαντήσει...

----------


## lambrosk

Καλό είναι λοιπόν να βάζουμε μια υπενθύμιση για login 1 φορά τον μήνα αλλά και να θυμόμαστε και εμείς οι ίδιοι να ελέγχουμε την γύρω μας περιοχή!  ::

----------


## ysam

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον τα node ids που όντως δεν είναι σε λειτουργεία να μπορούν να ξαναχρησημοποιηθούν..

-Γιάννης

----------


## dti

Σαν όνομα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά σαν αριθμός στη βάση της nodedb μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει δυνατό αυτό.

----------


## dti

Μπορείτε να δείτε ποιοί θα είναι οι επόμενοι που θα διαγραφούν από τη nodedb (αν δεν κάνουν σύντομα έστω ένα login στο account τους), εδώ:

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... erdir=desc

Μεταξύ αυτών είναι και κάποιοι ενεργοί κόμβοι (λίγο ή πολύ):
DiGi, JANKOS, tilegrafitis, BK, fotis80, v.t.b.

----------


## socrates

> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...&orderdir=desc


To querry στο link εμφανίζει μόνο αυτούς που έχουν κάνει πιο πρόσφατα εγγραφή και όχι αυτούς που έχουν καιρό να κάνουν login. Υπάρχει τρόπος για εμφάνιση των εγγραφών σύμφωνα με την τελευταία φορά που έγινε login?

----------


## dti

Άλλο bug κι αυτό...
Λοιπόν πάτα πάνω στο Age (Ηλικία) μέχρι να εμφανιστεί δίπλα ένα συν (+).
Μετά αν ξανακλικάρεις θα δεις τη λίστα σε descenting ταξινόμηση...

----------


## craven

> Σαν όνομα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά σαν αριθμός στη βάση της nodedb μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει δυνατό αυτό.


Δυστυχώς όμως όσοι έχασαν το nodeid τους (μαζί και εγώ) δεν είναι το πιο απλό πράγμα στον κόσμο να φτιάχνουν καινούριο.. το NodeID μπαίνει στα links μπαίνει στις υπηρεσίες μπαίνει σε σελίδες μπαίνει σε VoIP και σε χίλια 2 σημεία... τεσπα

----------


## JS

Απλά θα πρέπει να του πούμε να βγάλει το DB απο το NodeDB γιατί δεν έχω δει καμμία σοβαρή βάση δεδομένων που σβήνει εγγραφές  ::

----------


## craven

> Απλά θα πρέπει να του πούμε να βγάλει το DB απο το NodeDB γιατί δεν έχω δει καμμία σοβαρή βάση δεδομένων που σβήνει εγγραφές


Το να ορίσεις ενα flagακι και να κάνεις hidden τον κόμβο και ο ιδιοκτήτης να εχει την δυνατότητα να τον ξαναεμφανίσει το καταλαβαίνω για να μην γίνεται μπάχαλο... να σβήνεις όμως εντελώς μια εγγραφή.. για βάση δεδομένων είναι απλά απαράδεκτο..

----------


## racer

Εστο να κρατας 2 tables, (active/innactive) και να τρεχεις ενα cron-ακι κάθε τόσο να ξεσκαρτήζεις... ::

----------


## astrios

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Απλά θα πρέπει να του πούμε να βγάλει το DB απο το NodeDB γιατί δεν έχω δει καμμία σοβαρή βάση δεδομένων που σβήνει εγγραφές 
> 
> 
> Το να ορίσεις ενα flagακι και να κάνεις hidden τον κόμβο και ο ιδιοκτήτης να εχει την δυνατότητα να τον ξαναεμφανίσει το καταλαβαίνω για να μην γίνεται μπάχαλο... να σβήνεις όμως εντελώς μια εγγραφή.. για βάση δεδομένων είναι απλά απαράδεκτο..


Όταν η εγγραφή είναι πραγματικά άχρηστη δεν είναι καθόλου απαράδεκτο να τη διαγράψεις. Το απαράδεκτο είναι να διαγράψεις μια εγγραφή και να αφήσεις ξεκρέμαστες συνδεόμενες εγγραφές από κάποιο ιστορικό αρχείο για παράδειγμα.
Στο περιβάλλον του nodedb υπάρχει σοβαρή αδυναμία στην αναζήτηση κάποιου ή κάποιων κόμβων με βάση κάποια κριτήρια όπως συγκεκριμένη τοποθεσία ή ονόματα που να αρχίζουν από κάποιο γράμμα... και αυτό είναι πραγματικά *απαράδεκτο* για μία βάση δεδομένων!!!

----------


## yorgos

> Μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα με τον evilbunny από το sydneywireless μπορούμε να έχουμε τις σελίδες της node db στα *ελληνικά* πλέον!
> Μου έστειλε λοιπόν ένα αρχείο με όλα τα κείμενα που χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάθε σελίδα της node db καθώς επίσης και στα αυτοματοποιημένα e-mails που λαμβάνετε κάθε φορά που κάποιος καταχωρεί το node του και είναι σε ακτίνα 5 χλμ. από το δικό σας κόμβο.
> 
> Αναζητείται λοιπόν *ένας ή περισσότεροι*  που θα ήθελαν να αναλάβουν τη μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά. Προτιμώ όσοι εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζουν στοιχειώδη ορθογραφία (ή να διαθέτουν καλό ορθογράφο  ) 
> 
> Εννοείται οτι το όνομα του επίσημου μεταφραστή του awmn θα μπεί σε κάποιο σημείο της σελίδας της node db.
> 
> Η όλη δουλειά δε θα σας πάρει πάνω από 2 ώρες...
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα σήμερα αριθμούμε 130 nodes και 2 active interfaces!


θα μπορουσα να σας βοηθεισω τα παω καλλα με τα Αγγλικα!!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Προς τιμήν σου είναι το να θέλεις να προσφέρεις και μάλιστα στα πρώτα σου post !

Παρόλα αυτά όμως, πολλά έχουν γίνει από τότε που γράφτηκε η παραπάνω έκκληση του *dti*. Ένα από αυτά είναι και το ότι η NodeDb είναι διαθέσιμη και στην ελληνική γλώσσα (αν δεν κάνω φρικτό λάθος).

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει από κάποιον άλλο κάποιο παρόμοιο αίτημα. Όπως και νά 'χει, νά 'σαι καλά!

Εκτός αν κάνεις πλάκα με την ορθογραφία!  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Προς τιμήν σου είναι το να θέλεις να προσφέρεις και μάλιστα στα πρώτα σου post !
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά όμως, πολλά έχουν γίνει από τότε που γράφτηκε η παραπάνω έκκληση του *dti*. Ένα από αυτά είναι και το ότι η NodeDb είναι διαθέσιμη και στην ελληνική γλώσσα (αν δεν κάνω φρικτό λάθος).
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει από κάποιον άλλο κάποιο παρόμοιο αίτημα. Όπως και νά 'χει, νά 'σαι καλά!
> 
> Εκτός αν κάνεις πλάκα με την ορθογραφία!


 OK ευχαρηστώ για το ευγενικά σου σχόλια.

----------


## dti

Η διακοπή διαθεσιμότητας της nodedb τις προηγούμενες μέρες, τελικά έφερε και κάτι καλό.
Ψάχνοντας, παρατήρησα οτι στη διεύθυνση http://www.nodedb.*net*/europe/gr/athens αναφέρονταν περισσότεροι καταχωρημένοι κόμβοι και ενεργά interfaces σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα στη διεύθυνση http://www.nodedb.*com*/europe/gr/athens 
Παρατήρησα λοιπόν οτι κάποιοι κόμβοι μας και μάλιστα ενεργοί είχαν καταχωρηθεί κατά λάθος, οτι διαθέτουν *εμπορικό* ap (...και προσφέρουν πρόσβαση στο internet)
Μεταξύ αυτών των nodes που επανήλθαν είναι και οι: capvar, ted007, Syllogos (!), κλπ. κλπ.
Προσοχή λοιπόν στην επιλογή: *Non-Commercial Access Point* Πρέπει να επιλέγετε: *yes* 
Διαφορετικά σας εμφανίζει μόνο το http://www.nodedb.net/europe/gr/athens και το http://www.locfinder.com/europe/gr/athens/

----------


## pmet

Καλησπερα 

Οταν παω να κανω login παιρνω μηνυμα λαθους 
Not Found
The requested URL /login.php was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.33 Server at http://www.nodedb.com
Port 443

Εχω δοκιμασει και με Explorer και Mozilla , μου κατεβαζει τα certificates και μετα δεν .
Τον χαρτη τον βλεπω κανονικα .
Μονο εγω εχω αυτο το προβλημα ? ωστε να το ψαξω με το pc μου .

Thanks

Makis

----------


## dti

Δοκίμασε με σκέτο http και όχι http*s*

----------


## pmet

Thanks
Ολα οκ .

Μακης

----------


## socrates

*3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NodeDB*




> Αυτή την ώρα υπάρχουν 3412 κόμβοι, 1047 ενεργές διασυνδέσεις.


Ήδη δείχνει την ηλικία της, αν και ομολογουμένως βοήθησε αρκετά στην απεικόνιση του δικτύου.

Όλα κάνουν το κύκλο τους τελικά.

----------

